# fishtail (drift) = αστάθεια του πίσω μέρους του αυτοκινήτου, "κωλιές" (;)



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2010)

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται αυτό στα Ελληνικά; Υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ ενός "fishtailing" και του γνωστού μας "drifting";

Είδα κάτι βιντεάκια και φαίνεται να είναι η κίνηση που κάνει το πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου με τη χρήση του χειρόφρενου φυσικά, αλλά είναι η συνεχής εναλλαγή από τη μία πλευρά στην άλλη; Υπάρχει ειδική λέξη για αυτό; Εγώ ξέρω τη "χειροφρενιά". Πώς αλλιώς μπορείς να το πεις σε αργκό;

Βρήκα και αυτό: http://www.driftclub.gr/driforum/archive/index.php/t-109.html

Μια εξήγηση στα Αγγλικά, εδώ: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fishtail

"Resembling or suggestive of the tail of a fish in shape or movement.
intr.v. fishtailed, fishtailing, fishtails
1. To have the rear end of a forward-moving vehicle swerve from side to side out of control: The truck fishtailed on the icy road.
2. To swing the tail of an airplane from side to side in order to reduce speed."

Ευχαριστώ, εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 5, 2010)

Χωρίς να μπορώ να συνεισφέρω στην ελληνική απόδοση, να πω απλά ότι εγώ ήξερα ότι το fishtailing ήταν αυτό που κάνεις μόνο το πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου να σπινιάρει (κωλιά δεν το λέγανε κάποτε; ) ενώ drifting ήταν για όλο το αυτοκίνητο...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2010)

Και στο φόρουμ που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, είδα τον όρο "κωλιές".


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2010)

Κωλιά το ξέρω και εγώ. Αλλά είμαι περίεργος να μας πει κάποιος πώς λέγεται από πλευρά σε πλευρά... Μήπως αλλαξο-κωλιά;


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 5, 2010)

Ένα, ένα μου ΄ρχονται... τετακέ δεν είναι το fishtail;

Από το φόρουμ 4 Τροχοί:
_Όμως, σε περίπτωση που "μείνουμε" από ισχύ, το εμπρός μέρος έχει την τάση να "βουτά" προς τα μέσα, και τότε η διαφορά ολίσθησης αυξάνεται σε σχέση με το εμπρός μέρος, με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσει ένα μεγαλοπρεπέστατο και αργό *τετακέ* που δύσκολα θα το "σώσεις", αλλά θα το ευχαριστηθείς _


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2010)

@Λεξιμάνιακ: υπάρχει τεχνική "fishtail drift", άρα ανήκει και αυτό στην ευρύτερη ομάδα των τεχνικών drifting. Τώρα το λίγο που ξέρω από αυτοκίνητα, νομίζω ότι πάντα το πίσω μέρος κινείται στο drifting, είτε δεξιά, είτε αριστερά, είτε φέρνει σβούρες το αυτοκίνητο, το γνωστό "ντόνατ". 

@Αλεξάνδρα: Το κωλιά σκέφτηκα κι εγώ εξαρχής, αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2010)

Ωραίο το "τετακέ"! Αυτό πρέπει να είναι η "κωλιά", απλώς το κείμενό μου δεν έχει πολύ επίσημο ύφος, οπότε κάτι από τα πρώτα δύο θα βάλω.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2010)

Δες εδώ παράδειγμα τετακέ...


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2010)

Και οι απαντήσεις από το Greek Renault Club... 

1. Fishtailing ειναι απλως να πηγαινει ο κ**ος περα δωθε,καμια σχεση με drift.

2. fish-tailing κίνηση σαν την ουρά του ψαριού, ο Δημήτρης το είπε πολύ σωστά, μετά βέβαια από 2-3 ψαρέματα έρχεται η ταλάντωση και σε στέλνει εκεί που πρέπει, αν δεν τόχεις.

3. Στην αργκο εγω το ξερω και σαν ''φιδακι''.........Γινεται απο δυνατα πισωκινητα κατα κυριο λογο......


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 5, 2010)

Azimuthios, το είδα αυτό το βίντεο! Αλλά νομίζω ότι τελικά δεν είναι το τετακέ, γιατί αυτό συνήθως γίνεται χωρίς να το θέλεις και σε βγάζει εκτός δρόμου. Δεν μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να κινείσαι. Ενώ με το ντριφτ και το "φιδάκι" (μου άρεσε αυτό!) είσαι συνεχώς σε κίνηση. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Πάντως, το tête à queue δεν είναι σαν τη σεισοπυγή, αλλά σπινάρισμα που φέρνει το κεφάλι στην ουρά (head-to-tail).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2010)

Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. Δεν ψάχνεις για τετακέ. Μάλλον τα άλλα είναι. 

Καλή συνέχεια! :)


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Oct 7, 2010)

Λοιπόν, το τετακέ είναι αυτό που είπε κι ο θείος Νίκελ, που σου φεύγει το αυτοκίνητο και γυρίζει το μπροστινό μέρος επί τόπου. 

Επίσης μου είπαν χθες ένα πολύ καλό, "πάω με τις πάντες" και σημαίνει κάνω αυτήν την κίνηση δεξιά αριστερά με το πίσω μέρος του αυτοκινήτου. 

Βλέπε και "παντιλίκια".
Παντιλίκι: Ηθελημένο και σχετικά ελεγχόμενο γλίστρημα του πίσω τροχού. Στην
Ελλάδα με την άσφαλτο – γυαλί, παντιλίκια κάνουν ακόμα και τα παπιά, χωρίς
μάλιστα να το θέλει ο αναβάτης τους.

Βρήκα και μερικές ωραίες εκφράεις για μηχανόβιους και αυτοκινητιστές που ίσως ενδιαφέρουν. Δείτε εδώ: http://www.moto.gr/forums/showthread.php?threadid=29456


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

*Ψαρώνει ο κώλος *λέγεται όταν κατά το φρενάρισμα αισθανόμαστε ελαφρά μετατόπιση του πίσω μέρους, όπως τα ψάρια κουνούν την ουρά τους.
http://www.4tforum.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=6981


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2012)

Για την πλαγιολίσθηση ομιλείτε καλοί μου κύριοι; :laugh: (κάτι παλιοί φίλοι το έλεγαν ψαράκι, πάντως)

Μήπως για την εξολίσθηση; Κοινώς ντεραπάρισμα; 

Ανέκαθεν αναρωτιόμουν γιατί κάποιοι λένε ντελαπάρισμα εννοώντας την ανατροπή του αυτοκινήτου...


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ανέκαθεν αναρωτιόμουν γιατί κάποιοι λένε ντελαπάρισμα εννοώντας την ανατροπή του αυτοκινήτου...


Το γνωστό πλόβλημα με τα υγλά:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_speakers_learning_r_and_l


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Για την πλαγιολίσθηση ομιλείτε καλοί μου κύριοι; :laugh: (κάτι παλιοί φίλοι το έλεγαν ψαράκι, πάντως)


Όχι.


bernardina said:


> Μήπως για την εξολίσθηση; Κοινώς ντεραπάρισμα;


Όχι.


bernardina said:


> Ανέκαθεν αναρωτιόμουν γιατί κάποιοι λένε ντελαπάρισμα εννοώντας την ανατροπή του αυτοκινήτου...


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?441-%CE%A4%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B6%CE%B5%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5-%CE%AE-%CF%84%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B6%CE%B5%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5&p=3617&viewfull=1#post3617


----------

